# CV and Interview Skills in Cork



## noel123ie (16 Jun 2009)

Hi there

Im based in Cork and looking for someone reasonably priced to give me some help with interview and CV writing skills.

I have gone to Fas now looking for another viewpoint to this.

Im an IT professional so someone familiar with this would be great

Any help very much appreciated,
Noel


----------



## Diziet (17 Jun 2009)

noel123ie said:


> Hi there
> 
> Im based in Cork and looking for someone reasonably priced to give me some help with interview and CV writing skills.
> 
> ...



Noel,

first of all, what have you done yourself in this regard? There are plenty of books on CV writing and career planning, and web resources. Have you used these to do a good draft CV? Then ask some people you trust (preferably in senior positions) to read and comment. Use that to re-write.

It is a bit of a long slog, but the result is better than going to someone and getting them to do it for you.


If you PM me and are happy to share a draft of your CV I will have a look and give you feedback for nothing. 

cheers,
Diziet


----------



## noel123ie (17 Jun 2009)

Hi there

Thanks for replies yes I understand free advice is best as more genuine if you know the person.

I have sent my cv to:

1 A friend whois is an IT manager.
2 A friend in Microsoft.
3 Fas - meeting them today.
4 A friend who has just been hired by IT company.

I do not know of any good books..any advice?

Also will send on cv if you could look at this i would be very grateful.

I was looking for a professional in CV interview techniques as I was looking for some advise on aptitute tests and how the big companies run this process.

Many Thanks,
Noel


----------



## Diziet (17 Jun 2009)

Try http://www.amazon.co.uk/101-Best-Re...=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245232888&sr=8-3

Also have a look at the Library and bookshops. You will get much better value from a professional approach if you do your homework first.

I am not sure about aptitude tests; the companies I worked for did not use them.


----------



## noel123ie (17 Jun 2009)

Cheers Diziet thanks for taking the time

Have ordered that book and will send on cv when its got its facelift

Noel


----------



## niamho (25 Jun 2009)

noel,

did you get het help you needed?


----------



## STEINER (25 Jun 2009)

Hi there,

A few weeks ago I went to a free 2 day conference for unemployed people in National College of Ireland in Dublin down the quays.  It was the best thing I ever did during my period of unemployment.  I have interview experience etc but what I learnt from the two days definitely helped me to get through a highly competitive interview process and secure a permanent position after a few months out of work.  One of the main speakers was Brian McIvor.

I bought two of his books and found them hugely beneficial.  They are easy to read, easy to remember, and they are very good.  There is no bullsh.. with them.  

Be Interview-Wise.

Career Detection.

I think they were €12.50 each in Easons.


----------



## krissovo (25 Jun 2009)

STEINER said:


> One of the main speakers was Brian McIvor.



Is that the former armed robber?


----------



## STEINER (25 Jun 2009)

[broken link removed]

I don't know if he has any previous!  Here is is profile.


----------



## noel123ie (25 Jun 2009)

niamho said:


> noel,
> 
> did you get het help you needed?



Hi there

Yes got someone to help with cv, but is it ok to send my cv to you you might have a look and give some tips

If that's ok please pm me or mail me noel123ie@gmail.com and Ill send it on.

Thanks
Noel


----------



## noel123ie (25 Jun 2009)

STEINER said:


> Hi there,
> 
> A few weeks ago I went to a free 2 day conference for unemployed people in National College of Ireland in Dublin down the quays.  It was the best thing I ever did during my period of unemployment.  I have interview experience etc but what I learnt from the two days definitely helped me to get through a highly competitive interview process and secure a permanent position after a few months out of work.  One of the main speakers was Brian McIvor.
> 
> ...


great thanks it would be great to have this kind of advice on a stickie here where job seminars/ books etc could be posted

Thanks
Noel


----------



## noel123ie (30 Jun 2009)

Just a footnote to add Ive got my cv done from a guy.

He is ex recruiter and absolutely brilliant- Ive no affilliation with the site just think he is absolutely brilliant/

He answers any questions after cv is done and helps until you sucessfully get a job

Literally  goes way above and beyond the call of duty!


He also provides cover letters, advice and did 6 drafts of my cv until we were both happy

[broken link removed]

Hope this helps
Noel


----------



## LEAPCoaching (22 Aug 2009)

Hi there, 

For anyone else interested in this thread, I would be happy to help with reviewing your CV or preparing you for interview. I am based in Cork and my site is www.leapcoaching.ie.


----------



## ScubaDuba (5 Nov 2011)

If you still need help, contact me. I would be happy to help you out. Thanks.


----------

